# 91 Sentra Limp Mode. HELP :(



## Kawaiifu (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone know what else would cause limp mode? My car runs and drives well up until the engine gets hot then it won't rev past 2500rpm right after putting it into Park or I let it idle for around 25-30 min. Assuming it's limp mode. What else would cause it. I swapped out an OEM MAF because I was getting code 12 (Mass air flow sensor) but it didn't really help. TPS? o2 sensor? ignition coil? or wiring. 

I changed Fuel pump, ignition system (Sparks, Wires, Distributor cap and rotor)
and performed an Oil Change. 

Any help will be appretiated


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

My advice would be to start searching this forum and ga16forums.com for testing a TPS, etc and maybe regrounding your MAF. Limp mode is I think.. only has to do with the MAF sensor.


----------

